# Samba-Problem

## Aldo

Hi Leute.

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Gentoo und Samba.

Trotz 100MBit Netzwerkkarten und Cat-5-Cross-Kabel ist die Verbindung zwischen den 2 Rechnern grottenlahm.

Sind nur etwa 10 K/sec.

Das kopieren einer 5MB-Datei dauert bis zu 10 Minuten.

Hier mal meine smb.conf:

```

# Global parameters

[global]

   workgroup = Arbeitsgruppe

   netbios name = Linux-Rechner

   server string = Samba-Server auf Gentoo-Linux

   security = user

   encrypt passwords = Yes

   update encrypted = yes

   map to guest = Bad User

   socket options = SO_KEEPALIVE

   character set = ISO8859-1

   os level = 2

   kernel oplocks = No

   wins support = no

   case sensitive = no

   default case = lower

   preserve case = yes

   short preserve case = yes

   dos filetimes = yes

   dos filetime resolution = yes

   guest account = nobody

#   hosts allow = 127.0.0. 192.168.6.0/255.255.255.0

   hosts allow = 127.0.0. 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   read only = No

   create mask = 0750

   directory mask = 0750

   browseable = No

[MP3]

   comment = MP3

   path = /daten/mp3

   guest ok = No

   browseable = Yes

   writeable = yes

   oplocks = no

   level2 oplocks = no

   blocking locks = no

   public = yes

   create mask = 0777

   directory mask = 0777

[Video]

   comment = Video

   path = /daten/Video

   guest ok = Yes

   browseable = Yes

   writeable = yes

   oplocks = no

   level2 oplocks = no

   blocking locks = no

   public = yes

   create mask = 0777

   directory mask = 0777

```

Ansonsten funktioniert das Netzwerk ja, nur eben extremst langsam.

Woran könnte das evtl. liegen?

Aldo

----------

## moe

Ich denke nicht, dass es an smaba liegt.. Hast du mal mit iperf die Geschwindigkeit getestet?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## haggi

hi, ich glaube auch nicht  das es an samba liegt. kann es sein das dein crossover kabel recht lang ist bzw. schlecht abgeschirmt ? ich hatte einmal ein 20 m crossover Kabel und das war anscheinend auch nicht ausreichend abgeschirmt, hatte eine schlechte verbindung und auch nur < 90 kb/s Datendurchsatz. 

MfG Haggi

----------

## Aldo

 *haggi wrote:*   

> kann es sein das dein crossover kabel recht lang ist bzw. schlecht abgeschirmt ?
> 
> MfG Haggi

 

Das Kabel ist (wie gesag) Cat 5 und auch gerade mal 5 Meter lang und auch ziemlich neu (ca. 1 Monat).

Leider hab ich kein Meßgerät dafür, aber ich glaube nicht, daß es am Kabel liegt.

Werde aber mal ein anderes ausprobieren.

Vielleicht hilfts ja...

----------

## Sas

ich hab mal n 8-adriges isdn 0815 kabel mit mehreren metern länge benutzt, das war ähnlich schnell *g*

----------

## mr_neutron

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> 	socket options = SO_KEEPALIVE

 

Default ist aber:

 *Quote:*   

> # Most people will find that this option gives better performance.
> 
> # See speed.txt and the manual pages for details
> 
> socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

 

gibts einen Grund, daß du das geändert hast?

5 MB in 10 minuten ist aber schon bitter, ich glaube kaum daß das allein daran liegt. Ob es an Samba liegt, kannst du relativ leicht rausfinden, indem du die Datei mal per NFS oder scp (gibts auch für Windows) herumkopierst...

----------

## Aldo

 *mr_neutron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

 

Okay, hab das jetzt dahingehend geändert.

Ergebnis: Rechner A (auf dem Samba läuft) kann auf Rechner B zugreifen und Dateien mit ca. 230 K/sec downloaden.

Rechner B kann auf Rechner A zugreifen, Inhaltsverzeichnisse anzeigen etc. hat beim Download von A aber wieder nur 5 -10 k/sec.

Der Upload von A nach B ist genauso langsam.

Das Kabel hab ich auch schon gewechselt, selbes Ergebnis.

Auch wenn ein Rechner C dazukommt das selbe.

Das einzige was vernünftig geht sind downloads mit dem Samba-Rechner...

?????

----------

